# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  لولا كلمات  أَقُولُهُنَّ لَجَعَلَتْنِي يَهُودُ حِمَارًا؟

## احمد ابو انس

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو أَحْمَدَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ الْمِهْرَجَانِي  ُّ الْعَدْلُ*، أنا أَبُو بَكْرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ الْمُزَكِّي*، ثنا*مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْبُوشَنْجِيُّ  ، ثنا ابْنُ بُكَيْرٍ ، ثنا مَالِكٍ، عَنْ سُمَيٍّ مَوْلَى أَبِي بَكْرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ ، عَنِ الْقَعْقَاعِ بْنِ حَكِيمٍ، قَالَ : إِنَّ كَعْبَ الأَحْبَارِ قَالَ : " لَوْلا كَلِمَاتٌ أَقُولُهُنَّ لَجَعَلَتْنِي يَهُودُ حِمَارًا . فَقِيلَ لَهُ : مَا هِيَ ؟ فَقَالَ : أَعُوذُ بِوَجْهِ اللَّهِ الْعَظِيمِ الَّذِي لَيْسَ شَيْءٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْهُ ، وَبِكَلِمَاتِ اللَّهِ التَّامَّاتِ الَّتِي لا يُجَاوِزُهُنَّ بَرٌّ وَلا فَاجِرٌ ، وَبِأَسْمَاءِ اللَّهِ الْحُسْنَى كُلِّهَا مَا عَلِمْتُ مِنْهَا وَمَا لَمْ أَعْلَمْ ، وَمِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ وَذَرَأَ وَبَرَأَ ".
ما صحة هذا الأثر؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو أَحْمَدَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ  الْمِهْرَجَانِي  ُّ الْعَدْلُ*، أنا أَبُو بَكْرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ  الْمُزَكِّي*، ثنا*مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْبُوشَنْجِيُّ  ، ثنا ابْنُ  بُكَيْرٍ ، ثنا مَالِكٍ، عَنْ سُمَيٍّ مَوْلَى أَبِي بَكْرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ  الرَّحْمَنِ ، عَنِ الْقَعْقَاعِ بْنِ حَكِيمٍ، قَالَ : إِنَّ كَعْبَ  الأَحْبَارِ قَالَ : " لَوْلا كَلِمَاتٌ أَقُولُهُنَّ لَجَعَلَتْنِي  يَهُودُ حِمَارًا . فَقِيلَ لَهُ : مَا هِيَ ؟ فَقَالَ : أَعُوذُ بِوَجْهِ  اللَّهِ الْعَظِيمِ الَّذِي لَيْسَ شَيْءٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْهُ ، وَبِكَلِمَاتِ  اللَّهِ التَّامَّاتِ الَّتِي لا يُجَاوِزُهُنَّ بَرٌّ وَلا فَاجِرٌ ،  وَبِأَسْمَاءِ اللَّهِ الْحُسْنَى كُلِّهَا مَا عَلِمْتُ مِنْهَا وَمَا  لَمْ أَعْلَمْ ، وَمِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ وَذَرَأَ وَبَرَأَ ".
> ما صحة هذا الأثر؟


أخرجه مالك في الموطأ: (3502)، والبيهقي في الأسماء والصفات: (676)، بسند صحيح.
قال القرطبي في المنتقى شرح الموطأ (7/ 272):
وَقَوْلُ كَعْبِ الْأَحْبَارِ لَوْلَا كَلِمَاتٌ أَقُولُهُنَّ لَجَعَلَتْنِي يَهُودُ حِمَارًا يَحْتَمِلُ أَنْ يُرِيدَ بِهِ - وَاَللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ - لَبَلَّدَتْنِي وَأَضَلَّتْنِي عَنْ رُشْدِي حَتَّى أَكُونَ كَالْحِمَارِ الَّذِي لَا يَفْقَهُ شَيْئًا وَلَا يَفْهَمُهُ وَبِهِ يُضْرَبُ الْمَثَلُ فِي الْبَلَادَةِ وَقِلَّةِ الْمَعْرِفَةِ وَقَوْلُهُ وَبِأَسْمَاءِ اللَّهِ الْحُسْنَى يَحْتَمِلُ أَنْ يُشِيرَ إلَى قَوْلِهِ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى: " وَلِلَّهِ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا " وَقَوْلُهُ: مَا عَلِمْت مِنْهَا وَمَا لَمْ أَعْلَمْ هَذَا إنَّمَا وَرَدَ فِي قَوْلِ كَعْبِ الْأَحْبَارِ فَيَحْتَمِلُ أَنْ يَعْتَقِدَ أَنَّ مِنْ أَسْمَاءِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ مَا لَا يَعْرِفُهُ هُوَ وَإِنْ عَرَفَهُ غَيْرُهُ مِنْ النَّاسِ وَيَحْتَمِلُ أَنْ يُرِيدَ بِهِ أَنَّ فِيهَا مَا لَا يَعْرِفُهُ أَحَدٌ). 
وفي مرقاة المفاتيح شرح مشكاة المصابيح (4/ 1717):
(قال: لولا كلمات أقولهنَّ) أي أدعو بهن (لجعلتني يهود) أي من السحر (حمارًا) أي بليدًا أو ذليلًا، والمعنى أنهم سحرة، وقد أغضبهم إسلامي، فلولا استعاذتي بهذه الكلمات لتمكنوا مني وغلبوا علي، وجعلوني بليدًا، وأذلوني كالحمار، فإنه مثل الذلة، قال الطيبي: لعله أراد أن اليهود سحرته، ولولا استعاذتي بهذه الكلمات لتمكنوا من أن يقلبوا حقيقتي اهـ.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا  ونفع بكم الإسلام والمسلمين .

----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاكم الله خيرا  ونفع بكم الإسلام والمسلمين .


آمين وإياك

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

الصحيح ضعف حديث عبد الرحمن بن خنبش الذي رواه أحمد في مسنده: (15460)، وهو: حَدَّثَنَا سَيَّارُ بْنُ حَاتِمٍ أَبُو سَلَمَةَ الْعَنَزِيُّ، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا جَعْفَرٌ يَعْنِي ابْنَ سُلَيْمَانَ، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو التَّيَّاحِ، قَالَ: قُلْتُ: لِعَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ خَنْبَشٍ التَّمِيمِيِّ، وَكَانَ كَبِيرًا، أَدْرَكْتَ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ، قَالَ: قُلْتُ: كَيْفَ صَنَعَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَيْلَةَ كَادَتْهُ الشَّيَاطِينُ، فَقَالَ: إِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ تَحَدَّرَتْ تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةَ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنَ الْأَوْدِيَةِ، وَالشِّعَابِ، وَفِيهِمْ شَيْطَانٌ بِيَدِهِ شُعْلَةُ نَارٍ، يُرِيدُ أَنْ يُحْرِقَ بِهَا وَجْهَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَهَبَطَ إِلَيْهِ جِبْرِيلُ، فَقَالَ: يَا مُحَمَّدُ قُلْ، قَالَ: (مَا أَقُولُ؟) قَالَ: قُلْ: أَعُوذُ بِكَلِمَاتِ اللهِ التَّامَّةِ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ، وَذَرَأَ وَبَرَأَ، وَمِنْ شَرِّ مَا يَنْزِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، وَمِنْ شَرِّ مَا يَعْرُجُ فِيهَا، وَمِنْ شَرِّ فِتَنِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ، وَمِنْ شَرِّ كُلِّ طَارِقٍ إِلَّا طَارِقًا يَطْرُقُ بِخَيْرٍ، يَا رَحْمَنُ، قَالَ: فَطَفِئَتْ نَارُهُمْ، وَهَزَمَهُمُ اللهُ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> قال القرطبي في المنتقى شرح الموطأ (7/ 272):


نفع الله بك أبا البراء .
للتنبيه فقط :
عند إطلاق القرطبي ، يقصد صاحب التفسير في المقام الأول ، أو على الأقل القرطبي الكبير صاحب المفهم ، ولكن الأول هو المقصود عند الإطلاق .
ولكن صاحب المنتقى إمام آخر ، وهو الباجي رحمهم الله جميعا .
والأولى هنا؛ رفعا للبس وعدم الوقوع في الإيهام أن نقول :
 قال أبو الوليد الباجي في المنتقى .
أو الاكتفاء بقولك : قال الباجي . دون ذكر الكنية .
والله أعلم .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://majles.alukah.net/t137581/

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

*كلام لكعب الأحبار في الاستعاذة بكلمات الله التامات وأسمائه الحسنى، هل يحتج به ؟

السؤال:
عن القعقاع بن حكيم : " أن كعب الأحبار قال : لولا كلمات أقولهن لجعلتني يهود حمارا ، فقيل له : وما هن ؟ ، فقال : أعوذ بوجه الله العظيم الذي ليس شيء أعظم منه ، وبكلمات الله التامات التي لا يجاوزهن بر ولا فاجر ، وبأسماء الله الحسنى كلها ما علمت منها وما لم أعلم من شر ما خلق وبرأ وذرأ " رواه الإمام مالك. لم أجد كثيرًا من الكلام عليه لأهل العلم ، فهل يجوز التكلم بهذه الكلمات استنادًا لكلام كعب الأحبار، وهل لها حكم الرفع ؟ وهل يجوز المداومة عليهن مع أذكار الصباح والمساء قبل الغروب والشروق استنادًا لمن احتج بفضيلة التسبيح أو الذكر في ذلك الوقت ؟ والرجاء تخريج الحديث ؟
*
*الجواب :
الحمد لله
قال الإمام مالك رحمه الله في "الموطأ" (3502) عَنْ سُمَيٍّ مَوْلَى أَبِي بَكْرٍ، عَنِ الْقَعْقَاعِ بْنِ حَكِيمٍ؛ أَنَّ كَعْبَ الْأَحْبَارِ قَالَ: " لَوْلاَ كَلِمَاتٌ أَقُولُهُنَّ لَجَعَلَتْنِي يَهُودُ حِمَاراً"
فَقِيلَ لَهُ: وَمَا هُنَّ؟ 
فَقَالَ: 
" أَعُوذُ بِوَجْهِ اللهِ الْعَظِيمِ الَّذِي لَيْسَ شَيْءٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْهُ، وَبِكَلِمَاتِ اللهِ التَّامَّاتِ الَّتِي لاَ يُجَاوِزُهُنَّ بَرٌّ وَلاَ فَاجِرٌ، وَبِأَسْمَاءِ اللهِ الْحُسْنَى كُلِّهَا، مَا عَلِمْتُ مِنْهَا وَمَا لَمْ أَعْلَمُ، مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ وَبَرَأَ وَذَرَأَ " .
ومن طريق مالك رواه البيهقي في "الأسماء والصفات" (676) .
وهذا إسناد صحيح عن كعب . 
القعقاع بن حكيم ، وثقه أحمد وابن معين ، وقال أبو حاتم ليس بحديثه بأس، وذكره ابن حبان في الثقات.
انظر: "التهذيب" (8/383) .
وسمي مولى أبي بكر ثقة ، وثقه أحمد وأبو حاتم والنسائي .
انظر: "التهذيب" (4/239) .
وكعب الأحبار، هو أبو إسحاق كعب بن ماتع الحميري ، تابعي ثقة .
وكان من علماء اليهود ، وله اطلاع تام على كتب بني إسرائيل .
وينظر للفائدة : جواب السؤال رقم : (203848) ، (221139) .
وهذا الدعاء ليس مرفوعا إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بل هو من كلام كعب الأحبار ، وكعب ليس صحابيا ، بل هو من التابعين ، وليس لكلامه ، ولا أخباره : حكم الرفع ؛ فإن الذي يحكم له بالرفع ، عند بعض أهل العلم : ما روي عن الصحابي ، مما لا يقال مثله بالرأي ، شريطة ألا يكون معروفا بالأخذ عن أهل الكتاب ؛ وكعب ـ ليس صحابيا ، كما مر ، وهو من مسلمة أهل الكتاب ، بل هو من علماء أهل الكتاب ؛ فكيف يكون لكلامه حكم الرفع ؟!
**غير أن هذا الدعاء : هو دعاء حسن في نفسه ؛ فإذا دعا به المسلم : فلا حرج عليه ، غير أنه لا يجعله من أذكار الصباح والمساء ، وأوراده التي يداوم عليها ، فإن ما يؤمر المسلم بالمداومة عليه هو ما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقد ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحو هذا الدعاء .**
**ويغني عن ذلك كله** : ما رواه الإمام أحمد (15461) ، وابن أبي شيبة (23601) عن أبي التَّيَّاحِ، قَالَ: " سَأَلَ رَجُلٌ عَبْدَ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنَ خَنْبَشٍ: كَيْفَ صَنَعَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حِينَ كَادَتْهُ الشَّيَاطِينُ؟ ، قَالَ: جَاءَتِ الشَّيَاطِينُ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنَ الْأَوْدِيَةِ، وَتَحَدَّرَتْ عَلَيْهِ مِنَ الْجِبَالِ، وَفِيهِمْ شَيْطَانٌ مَعَهُ شُعْلَةٌ مِنْ نَارٍ، يُرِيدُ أَنْ يُحْرِقَ بِهَا رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، قَالَ: وَجَاءَ جِبْرِيلُ، فَقَالَ: (يَا مُحَمَّدُ قُلْ)، قَالَ: ( مَا أَقُولُ؟ ) قَالَ: ( قُلْ: أَعُوذُ بِكَلِمَاتِ اللهِ التَّامَّاتِ الَّتِي لَا يُجَاوِزُهُنَّ بَرٌّ، وَلَا فَاجِرٌ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ، وَذَرَأَ وَبَرَأَ ، وَمِنْ شَرِّ مَا يَنْزِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، وَمِنْ شَرِّ مَا يَعْرُجُ فِيهَا، وَمِنْ شَرِّ مَا ذَرَأَ فِي الْأَرْضِ، وَمِنْ شَرِّ مَا يَخْرُجُ مِنْهَا، وَمِنْ شَرِّ فِتَنِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ، وَمِنْ شَرِّ كُلِّ طَارِقٍ إِلَّا طَارِقًا يَطْرُقُ بِخَيْرٍ، يَا رَحْمَنُ ).
فَطَفِئَتْ نَارُ الشَّيَاطِينِ، وَهَزَمَهُمُ اللهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ .
وصححه الألباني في "الصحيحة" (840) .* *( قلت - أبو مالك المديني - : وقد علمت ما فيه )**
وروى الطبراني في "الكبير" (3838) عَنْ خَالِدِ بْنِ الْوَلِيدِ : " أَنَّهُ شَكَى إِلَى رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ: إِنِّي أَجِدُ فَزَعًا بِاللَّيْلِ فَقَالَ: ( أَلَا أُعَلِّمُكَ كَلِمَاتٍ عَلَّمَنِيهِنَّ جِبْرِيلُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ وَزَعَمَ أَنَّ عِفْرِيتًا مِنَ الْجِنِّ يَكِيدُنِي قَالَ: أَعُوذُ بِكَلِمَاتِ اللهِ التَّامَّاتِ الَّتِي لَا يُجَاوِزُهُنَّ بَرٌّ، وَلَا فَاجِرٌ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا يَنْزِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَمَا يَعْرُجُ فِيهَا، وَمِنْ شَرِّ مَا ذَرَأَ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا يَخْرُجُ مِنْهَا، وَمِنْ شَرِّ فِتَنِ اللَّيْلِ وَفِتَنِ النَّهَارِ، وَمِنْ شَرِّ طَوَارِقِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ إِلَّا طَارِقًا يَطْرُقُ بِخَيْرٍ يَا رَحْمَانُ )
وصححه الألباني في "الصحيحة" (2738) .
فهذا هو الذي يحتج به ويعتمد عليه . 
وهذا الذكر يقال عند الفزع بالليل وحصول الأرق ، وعندما يخشى المسلم من الشيطان كيدا ، فيقول هذا الذكر ، فيُذهب الله كيد الشيطان .
وقد ذكره ابن السني في " عمل اليوم والليلة " (ص 530) من حديث ابن مسعود بنحوه ، وبوب له :
" ذكر مَا يكب العفريت ويطفئ شعلته ".
وليس هذا من أذكار الصباح والمساء .
والله تعالى أعلم .
https://islamqa.info/ar/246014

*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وجزاك خيرا أبا أنس .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

يرفع للفائدة .

----------

